# Nintendo Resuming Let's Play Takedowns



## Fishaman P (Dec 20, 2013)

EDIT: View what the video actually was here.

As you can see, Nintendo has started taking down videos of Let's Plays. Not just monetized ones, but even non-monetized. Because of this takedown, I am unable to post videos longer than 15 minutes (which is just about every speedrun, my channel's main content).


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 20, 2013)

That really sucks. 
I don't understand the mentality behind DOING this. 
People are playing their games and pretty much showing people reasons to BUY the game if the lets play is good. 
Sad really, and isn't this the same reason why Sakurai is opting not to put cutscenes in the new smash bros?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2013)

So you can't post videos over 15 minutes?

Still pretty shitty but you can chunk videos into multiple parts at least.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 20, 2013)

Good job, Nintendo. Please carry on taking down videos that are entirely free advertisement and spiting your audience. 


Guild McCommunist said:


> Still pretty shitty but you can chunk videos into multiple parts at least.


What's the point if they'll be taken down anyways?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 20, 2013)

Uh... with the whole YouTube fiasco going on, you can't blame Nintendo.

Even people who work with Nintendo like BlackNerd got his videos claimed and taken down, when Nintendo asked him to make them. YouTube said they were claimed by Nintendo, but they weren't.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Good job, Nintendo. Please carry on taking down videos that are entirely free advertisement and spiting your audience.
> 
> What's the point if they'll be taken down anyways?


 

Well he said videos over 15 minutes will be taken down, so you could take like a 20 min video and just make it into two 10 minute videos and avoid the takedown. Or maybe I misinterpreted.


----------



## Windaga (Dec 20, 2013)

Almost positive this is YouTube and not Nintendo. Ubisoft, Capcom, EA and Nintendo have all had their content flagged and identified in other peoples videos and have been cited as claiming the video, when in reality it was YouTube's system that took down the video. They likely don't even know about your video being taken down.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Uh... with the whole YouTube fiasco going on, you can't blame Nintendo.
> 
> Even people who work with Nintendo like BlackNerd got his videos claimed and taken down, when Nintendo asked him to make them. YouTube said they were claimed by Nintendo, but they weren't.


I smell conspiracy theory, but yeah, the system is automated for the most part.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2013)

*Deleted post*


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 20, 2013)

Recently articles have been popping up revealing some really sad information. In most cases it isn't video game companies, movie companies or television companies having youtube take down people's reviews or walkthroughs.

It is actually videos getting flagged for music right violations, even for something as simple as 5 seconds of a song playing in low decimals in the background. In most of these cases too, it's youtube policies fault. Even music that's gone copyright free as well as music that's never had copyrights attached to it, triggers youtubes overbearing big brother mode.


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 20, 2013)

it not really Nintendo

it youtube contact id system it super strict , i like, use sound effects for different games (small amount of them)  video get contact id flag

and stuff like this happens


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2013)

*Deleted post*


----------



## Zaide (Dec 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well he said videos over 15 minutes will be taken down, so you could take like a 20 min video and just make it into two 10 minute videos and avoid the takedown. Or maybe I misinterpreted.


You misinterpreted. What he was saying is that one of his videos has been taken down, which reduces the standing of his Youtube account to such that he can not longer upload videos longer than 15 minutes. The length has nothing to do with the takedown, it's just a result of having one of your videos taken down.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2013)

Zaide said:


> You misinterpreted. What he was saying is that one of his videos has been taken down, which reduces the standing of his Youtube account to such that he can not longer upload videos longer than 15 minutes. The length has nothing to do with the takedown, it's just a result of having one of your videos taken down.


 

Oh okay, thanks for the information.

This extra sucks then.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Dec 20, 2013)

This is Youtube not Nintendo... Chances are they picked up on too many problems with your video due to copyright problems and took it down.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2013)

*Deleted post*


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 20, 2013)

Windaga said:


> Almost positive this is YouTube and not Nintendo. Ubisoft, Capcom, EA and Nintendo have all had their content flagged and identified in other peoples videos and have been cited as claiming the video, when in reality it was YouTube's system that took down the video. They likely don't even know about your video being taken down.


if that is truth is like Youtube is wanting to be hated taking down everything that can be claimed, and blaming other companies for that.
but they are popular and people still will use it until someone release a better or equal service. Dailymotion suck my left ball and Vimeo suck my right ball and NicoNico videos are full of flying comments.


----------



## Arras (Dec 20, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> it not really Nintendo
> 
> it youtube contact id system it super strict , i like, use sound effects for different games (small amount of them) video get contact id flag
> 
> and stuff like this happens


Okay, that is beyond stupid.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2013)

*Deleted post*


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 20, 2013)

I remember that Roosterteeth/Achievement Hunter was saying they have to be EXTREMELY careful with the things try include with their videos for fear of having them removed. 
They could barely inside the games own soundtrack in a Tony Hawk lets play for fear of being taken down. 
It really sucks.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 20, 2013)

Good job on losing millions with this action Ninty!
I'm proud of you.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 20, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> if that is truth is like Youtube is wanting to be hated taking down everything that can be claimed, and blaming other companies for that.
> but they are popular and people still will use it until someone release a better or equal service. Dailymotion suck my left ball and Vimeo suck my right ball and NicoNico videos are full of flying comments.



The thing is, Vimeo and Dailymotion have a HUGE opportunity right now to steal some of YouTube's thunder. If they completely revamp the site, make more accessible, and don't flag shit, a lot of people could, not saying they will, go to those sites.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Good job on losing millions with this action Ninty!
> I'm proud of you.


 

It's actually YouTube at fault due to their BS auto detection algorithm. Thank goodness there are ways to bypass it...I mean....*ahem*.


Google can burn in hell.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have had no issues whatsoever.
More than 200 Nintendo videos on my channel.


----------



## war2thegrave (Dec 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Uh... with the whole YouTube fiasco going on, you can't blame Nintendo.
> 
> Even people who work with Nintendo like BlackNerd got his videos claimed and taken down, when Nintendo asked him to make them. YouTube said they were claimed by Nintendo, but they weren't.


 
Yes you can.
Youtube wouldn't even know what to remove if nintendo didn't tell them and provide a content sample (such as music) to compare the violating videos against.

Not sure who this blacknerd is, but nintendo's marketing department (who supposedly asked him to make the videos) and nintendo's legal department(who told youtube to remove the videos) are probably not even in the same building and likely don't even communicate with each other.

It's not like this is a leftover fuck-up on the part of youtube who forgot to change some strings in their copyright flagging software, this is happening to gameplay videos of games that were recently released. If nintendo had really reversed their stance on this kind of stuff like they had claimed, they wouldn't still be supplying samples of "brand new games" to flag for copyright violations.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 20, 2013)

I notice a lot of people saying "This is YouTube, not Nintendo".

Would it help if I said that I disputed the claim, Nintendo reinstated, then I redisputed, and Nintendo struck back _again_?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 20, 2013)

war2thegrave said:


> Yes you can.
> Youtube wouldn't even know what to remove if nintendo didn't tell them and provide a content sample (such as music) to compare the violating videos against.
> 
> Not sure who this blackbeard is but, nintendo's marketing department (who supposedly asked him to make the videos) and nintendo's legal department
> ...



Naughty Dog's videos have been claimed, same with Capcom. Can you blame them? No, because they aren't the ones handing out the claims. Also, BlackNerd and Nintendo do communicate.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2013)

*Deleted post*


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Again, like I said, it is feasible to find ways to circumvent the auto detection bullshit. YT's algorithm programmers are nothing but losers.





the_randomizer said:


> It's pretty easy to get around the algorithm last I heard.





the_randomizer said:


> It's actually YouTube at fault due to their BS auto detection algorithm. Thank goodness there are ways to bypass it...I mean....*ahem*.
> 
> 
> Google can burn in hell.



Is this your alternative to the anti gubmint stuff you favoured the other month? You seem to post variations on the theme in every one of these threads. The reply is still sure but using such measures can count as your acting in bad faith and that is a nice way to set yourself on the losing side of a debate in these circles.

Also automated detection of a massive sample data on content at arbitrary points in custom video and audio, especially one with quality as suspect as much of youtube, is a hard game and there are precious few programmers that can play at that level.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2013)

Deleted my previous posts. time to bail out while the gettin's good.


----------



## war2thegrave (Dec 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Naughty Dog's videos have been claimed, same with Capcom. Can you blame them? No, because they aren't the ones handing out the claims. Also, BlackNerd and Nintendo do communicate.


It is obvious that you did not read what I had typed and just replied as a knee-jerk reaction to rush to nintendo's defense.


----------



## Windaga (Dec 20, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> I notice a lot of people saying "This is YouTube, not Nintendo".
> 
> Would it help if I said that I disputed the claim, Nintendo reinstated, then I redisputed, and Nintendo struck back _again_?



Probably not, because it's happened to others with other companies, Capcom specifically. I don't know how disputing works, but  some people have had the same video taken down multiple times because of YT's detection.

Not saying Nintendo didn't  do this, but know that you aren't alone in this issue, and it's not just Nintendo and Nintendo content being taken down.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 20, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> *I have had no issues whatsoever.*
> *More than 200 Nintendo videos on my channel.*


 
Haven't u ever learn that it's when u say things like that, that it's when it will eventually happen? It's a curse!

EDIT: Btw, this is due to Youtube's new content ID detection or something like that. It's happening to a lot of companies. However, some companies are helping their users to regain their content. Idk for ninty though.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 20, 2013)

Youtube should change his policies like Megaupload did on his reborn as Mega.
basically, they don't own the content people upload, the responsibility is up the one who uploaded said content, that way no one can sue Mega for store illegal content.


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 20, 2013)

This is exactly why I a no longer cover games from Nintendo, Square Enix, EA, SEGA, Sony, and Microsoft. They get buthurt and take down vidoes because of the damn "grey area" when it comes to copyright. Between this and the content ID crap, I'm sticking strictly to Indie games and PC games where the developer supports people uploading game-play footage, I.E. League of Legends, Minecraft, Starbound, Don't Starve, Team Fortress 2, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, etc.

This means that I have to can a project that I wanted to do called "Final Fantasy Legacy" where I would have played all the Final Fantasy games (that I could) except for the MMO games.

This means that I can't cover any of the awesome Etrian Odyssey games now because SEGA has bought out Index, whom owned Atlus. The gaming industry wants to push, I'm gonna shove back. Enough of this crap.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2013)

DJ91990 said:


> This is exactly why I a no longer cover games from Nintendo, Square Enix, EA, SEGA, Sony, and Microsoft. They get buthurt and take down vidoes because of the damn "grey area" when it comes to copyright. Between this and the content ID crap, I'm sticking strictly to Indie games and PC games where the developer supports people uploading game-play footage, I.E. League of Legends, Minecraft, Starbound, Don't Starve, Team Fortress 2, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, etc.
> 
> This means that I have to can a project that I wanted to do called "Final Fantasy Legacy" where I would have played all the Final Fantasy games (that I could) except for the MMO games.
> 
> This means that I can't cover any of the awesome Etrian Odyssey games now because SEGA has bought out Index, whom owned Atlus. The gaming industry wants to push, I'm gonna shove back. Enough of this crap.


 

The companies aren't doing the flagging, YouTube has an auto-detection algorithm the flags it if certain criteria are met. Pretty damned annoying, I got one a couple of times and disputed it and the notification went away. So far so good.


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The companies aren't doing the flagging, YouTube has an auto-detection algorithm the flags it if certain criteria are met. Pretty damned annoying, I got one a couple of times and disputed it and the notification went away. So far so good.


 

If I recall correctly, Youtube even said that they won't stop with the broken content ID system. I think it's about time we flooded Google's inbox.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 20, 2013)

Meanwhile.. Sony is adding Youtube recording, for PS4, sometime next year.
Although, developers could probably still remove them.


----------



## Arras (Dec 20, 2013)

DJ91990 said:


> This is exactly why I a no longer cover games from Nintendo, Square Enix, EA, SEGA, Sony, and Microsoft. They get buthurt and take down vidoes because of the damn "grey area" when it comes to copyright. Between this and the content ID crap, I'm sticking strictly to Indie games and PC games where the developer supports people uploading game-play footage, I.E. League of Legends, Minecraft, Starbound, Don't Starve, Team Fortress 2, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, etc.
> 
> This means that I have to can a project that I wanted to do called "Final Fantasy Legacy" where I would have played all the Final Fantasy games (that I could) except for the MMO games.
> 
> This means that I can't cover any of the awesome Etrian Odyssey games now because SEGA has bought out Index, whom owned Atlus. The gaming industry wants to push, I'm gonna shove back. Enough of this crap.


Some indie devs actually had their own trailers flagged.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Meanwhile.. Sony is adding Youtube recording, for PS4, sometime next year.
> Although, developers could probably still remove them.


 

Once again, the companies are not the culprit, it's YouTube's content ID system





Arras said:


> Some indie devs actually had their own trailers flagged.


 
The system is convoluted and broken/FUBAR. We need to tell Google how much we hate it.


----------



## Dork (Dec 20, 2013)

Based Nintendo, killing off the Let's Play cancer and preventing others from monetizing copyrighted material.


----------



## aireca (Dec 20, 2013)

More than Nintendo or Youtube, it's Google the one taking down all the Videos. The system is automatic, no humans involved. You can't blame nintendo on that one. All video games companies started to say that they did not requested videos to get deleted, it a Google initiative.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 20, 2013)

I understood it was not even as much google/youtube as much as some music companies that wanted their songs flagged when included in youtube videos. I'd assume google only added their songs to the filter per their request and since people put some background music in their videos OR even the video game company contracted the wrong/overly-picky company to write their music for them or just to redistribute the soundtrack, THOSE companies are now flagging every video/game that has "their" music in it.


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 20, 2013)

Copyright laws are a joke, should be abolished and replaced with something made from the ground up to be sensible so shit like this doesn't ever happen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2013)

They shouldn't be doing this without our consent, YouTube is run by retards, plain and simple. The videos fall under fair use last I checked but I could be wrong; I mean, it's basically free advertising. Not to mention the companies aren't even against people doing it, but Google is trying to be this internet Gestapo if you will.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 20, 2013)

I've said it before, I'll say it again: if it's not making Youtube/Google money, it's getting taken down. No ifs, ands, or butts about it. And the sad thing is that people don't care about this. This is why they can get away with it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I've said it before, I'll say it again: if it's not making Youtube/Google money, it's getting taken down. No ifs, ands, or butts about it. And the sad thing is that people don't care about this. This is why they can get away with it.


 

And that's why I think the system is flawed, broken, convoluted and needs to be rewritten. Luckily, my videos haven't been taken down as of yet, I might make a video just to solely express my hatred on YouTube's content ID detection, just to see what happens  If this keeps up, I might have to upload videos on *shudder* DailyMotion or Vimeo. People should care enough to do something about it, but like you said, many don't. The thing is, what can we, those who upload, do about it? The companies' stance on the legality of uploading videos should supersede what Google says and does since it's not Google's content.


----------



## shango46 (Dec 20, 2013)

Google... Wow. Lol.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 20, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> And that's why I think the system is flawed, broken, convoluted and needs to be rewritten. Luckily, my videos haven't been taken down as of yet, I might make a video just to solely express my hatred on YouTube's content ID detection, just to see what happens  If this keeps up, I might have to upload videos on *shudder* DailyMotion or Vimeo. People should care enough to do something about it, but like you said, many don't. The thing is, what can we, those who upload, do about it? The companies' stance on the legality of uploading videos should supersede what Google says and does since it's not Google's content.


 
Oh my god; Gamerspawn closed their Youtube account. They had 3 million subscribers if I remember correctly. You should do that; we need as many videos as possible declaring our hatred of Youtube.

Um, is this "Nintendo removing 'let's play' videos on Youtube" thread into a generic Youtube hate thread? I think it is.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 20, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Um, is this "Nintendo removing 'let's play' videos on Youtube" thread into a generic Youtube hate thread? I think it is.


yup
because it's probably a generic youtube problem and not really directly Nintendo related.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 21, 2013)

Something something Jewtube, yada yada Goygle, etc. etc. Nintendosh.

Throw on a jacket, fellas, 'cause I just hit cruise control for cool.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Something something Jewtube, yada yada Goygle, etc. etc. Nintendosh.
> 
> Throw on a jacket, fellas, 'cause I just hit cruise control for cool.


 
Can I squeeze your tight leather jacket/pants before you take off again? Puh-lease? It won't hurt and I won't do anything suggestive. Promise.


----------



## jonthedit (Dec 21, 2013)

Sweet! Finally the death of "lets-plays" the most pointless 'section' of YouTube
Hope other companies follow this!
Cmon' Microsoft!
Cmon' Sony!
Cmon' (Insert Indie Dev)


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> Sweet! Finally the death of "lets-plays" the most pointless 'section' of YouTube
> Hope other companies follow this!
> Cmon' Microsoft!
> Cmon' Sony!
> Cmon' (Insert Indie Dev)


 

Are you shitting me? No, the most pointless part of YT would be the stupid pop music videos with more than 10,000,000 views, but that's another thread. Not all let's-play videos are bad. And besides, why would you be in favor of Google's Nazi algorithm? It flags videos that don't even violate any laws.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 21, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Are you shitting me? No, the most pointless part of YT would be the stupid pop music videos with more than 10,000,000 views, but that's another thread. Not all let's-play videos are bad. And besides, why would you be in favor of Google's Nazi algorithm? It flags videos that don't even violate any laws.


 
Just today, I said there was a troll population on here. Didn't think I'd see an example of it this soon.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Just today, I said there was a troll population on here. Didn't think I'd see an example of it this soon.


 

Well, it was to be expected sooner or later. It's like getting gastroenteritis (stomach flu) from improperly cooked food, it's inevitable as it happens to everyone at one point or another.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 21, 2013)

Okay...guys? What is this thread doing in the "user submitted news"? So a youtube video is taken down...but that in itself doesn't prove anything. Which is proven by all this "it is nintendo! no it is youtube! no it is google!* No it is the law!" predictions going around.

There is no source, which means this is not news. Which makes it in the wrong topic.



Fishaman P said:


> I notice a lot of people saying "This is YouTube, not Nintendo".
> 
> Would it help if I said that I disputed the claim, Nintendo reinstated, then I redisputed, and Nintendo struck back _again_?


Yes. It would help if you post the communications going back and forth, and put it in the OP. You make it sound like nintendo owns youtube and kick your video (or videos) for no reason whatsoever. And I find that hard to believe.






*I'm aware that youtube is owned by google. But that doesn't mean they are automatically calling the shots


----------



## KazoWAR (Dec 21, 2013)

I am lucky, I have yet to get hit with copyright claim.


----------



## bkifft (Dec 21, 2013)

Erm... regarding this whole "youtube is taking down the videos": technically that's correct, they have enabled a new iteration/generation/version/whatever of their content match system, which marks every video as copyright infringement that it identifies.

But (and oh boy what a big but it is (honestly no pun intended)): this system checks every video against a database of claimed copyright samples, which are provided by the copyright holders. videos that contain these samples are flagged (kinda like a malware scanner). so if someone representing ninty uploads let's say the cutscenes and soundtrack of a donkey kong game to this content match database and a let's play/speedrun/whatever video gets automagically[sic] flagged: who's fault is it really?

I say Nintys because they provided the samples, thus ordering youtube/google to check the videos for them and flag them if they match.

edit: just found a nice glove and boots video regarding this:


oh and the name of youtubes automatch system is "Content ID" in case you want to read more about it


----------



## weatMod (Dec 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Good job, Nintendo. Please carry on taking down videos that are entirely free advertisement and spiting your audience.
> 
> What's the point if they'll be taken down anyways?


 
fucking POS google is just as much to blame ,if not more


----------



## GHANMI (Dec 21, 2013)

Not to be in the defense of Nintendo but they did before provide the samples so that they know which video is their own intellectual property, but then they plaster ads all over it, but it seems those samples are now used to remove anything now thanks to the automated system. (Not that I get why Nintendo would provide samples in the first place to hinder free advertising because they want to have more control/ads/plain old GREED but whatever... serves them right)

Now that the various yt screwups no longer cover the additional optional stuff (ie comments, g+ accounts) but extend now to the videos themselves with that loading "feature" and now this... That should be it for them. Time for Dailymotion and Vimeo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 21, 2013)

weatMod said:


> fucking POS google is just as much to blame ,if not more


 
The automated system doesn't work without Nintendo's input - they willingly participate in the takedown program and they specify the terms of takedowns. Besides, Nintendo officials already voiced out their opinions about Youtube more than once, Smash Bros.'s lack of a story mode debacle comes to mind. They believe Let's Plays and other Youtube content _"ruins fun"_ and they're entitled to that opinion... even though it's dumb as hell.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

Foxi4 Nintendo isn't to blame, it's those douchebag Google programmers who made the effing content ID system. I've counterclaimed two videos already and they're still up and the content ID message went away when I told the system (in this case, Square Enix flag) the video was wrongly flagged. Seemed to work fine.

The whole system is asinine. I guess Nintendo hates free advertising to promote the Wii U. Guess they would rather market it themselves....oh wait.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2013)

All of you saying "its google/youtubes fault not the game publishers etc" would be mostly correct if you were talking about anyone other than Nintendo. Nintendo are actually completely against the monetization of any videos containing Nintendo game footage or music, and now have taken a turn for the worst and are actually seeking for those videos to be deleted outright. If you appeal a content ID match for pretty much any other game publishers content they will help you resolve and remove the strike, Nintendo on the other hand reject your appeal and issue a copyright strike against you. All it takes is three strikes and your entire channel gets deleted along with all its content so please stop making out that NIntendo are oblivious about everything that is going on here because they FULLY support it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 21, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Foxi4 Nintendo isn't to blame, it's those douchebag Google programmers who made the effing content ID system. I've counterclaimed two videos already and they're still up and the content ID message went away when I told the system (in this case, Square Enix flag) the video was wrongly flagged. Seemed to work fine.
> 
> The whole system is asinine. I guess Nintendo hates free advertising to promote the Wii U. Guess they would rather market it themselves....oh wait.


 
The system is too restrictive, but Nintendo is _willingly_ participating in it _knowing_ that this is the state of matters, so they're not entirely innocent in this matter, we can stop pretending that they are already.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The system is too restrictive, but Nintendo is _willingly_ participating in it _knowing_ that this is the state of matters, so they're not entirely innocent in this matter, we can stop pretending that they are already.


 

No, I haven't received a ID from Nintendo as my videos have never been monetized, but I should avoid Nintendo videos and go with third party videos instead (like Konami, Capcom, etc). After hearing about how stupid they're being with videos, yeah, best to avoid using them.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 21, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> All of you saying "its google/youtubes fault not the game publishers etc" would be mostly correct if you were talking about anyone other than Nintendo. *Nintendo are actually completely against the monetization of any videos containing Nintendo game footage or music*, and now have taken a turn for the worst and are actually seeking for those videos to be deleted outright. If you appeal a content ID match for pretty much any other game publishers content they will help you resolve and remove the strike, Nintendo on the other hand reject your appeal and issue a copyright strike against you. All it takes is three strikes and your entire channel gets deleted along with all its content so please stop making out that NIntendo are oblivious about everything that is going on here because they FULLY support it.


 
So...

>Youtube puts ads on their videos to generate revenue.
>Nintendo doesn't like that and removes the videos with their content.

Now who's fault is it? And what happens when two corporations fight with each other? Who suffers more? Here's another example:

Youtube (or Google (or both)) forces you to post in all three of your G+ channels to generate even more revenue.
Gamerspawn removes themselves from Youtube. And they had been on there since 2008 and had over 3 million subscribers.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> So...
> 
> >Youtube puts ads on their videos to generate revenue.
> >Nintendo doesn't like that and removes the videos with their content.
> ...


 

Simple, I believe both parties involved are at fault and for some reason, Nintendo hates advertising, free or otherwise. Which is ironic as one would think that advertisement, esp. for the Wii U, would be beneficial and get more people to want to buy one. I think the removal is counterproductive and hurts more than it benefits, I wish there was something we could do to prevent unfair removal


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 21, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Simple, I believe both parties involved are at fault and for some reason, Nintendo hates advertising, free or otherwise. Which is ironic as one would think that advertisement, esp. for the Wii U, would be beneficial and get more people to want to buy one. I think the removal is counterproductive and hurts more than it benefits, I wish there was something we could do to prevent unfair removal


 
Well they do like to handle the advertising themselves. But the phrase "love defeats all" comes to mind when trying to prevent Nintendo from copyrighting your video. Maybe that's what video descriptions need. "We're uploading this video because we love you Nintendo and want to share the love to anyone who'll watch." I don't think Nintendo would be heartless enough to remove the video then. Or if that doesn't work, then you could send a request to Nintendo asking if you can make a video featuring something they've made.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Well they do like to handle the advertising themselves. But the phrase "love defeats all" comes to mind when trying to prevent Nintendo from copyrighting your video. Maybe that's what video descriptions need. "We're uploading this video because we love you Nintendo and want to share the love to anyone who'll watch." I don't think Nintendo would be heartless enough to remove the video then. Or if that doesn't work, then you could send a request to Nintendo asking if you can make a video featuring something they've made.


 

Ain't gonna hold my breath, but I guess I could try one of those two ideas   if they take it down, then it would prove that they are indeed relentless   That, and my videos never get enough views to even be monetized anyways lol.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 21, 2013)

Nintendo doesn't remove the video, they just receive all ad revenue from it. At least, that's my understanding. Nintendo has always been kinda dickish about their IPs so it doesn't really surprise me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Nintendo doesn't remove the video, they just receive all ad revenue from it. At least, that's my understanding. Nintendo has always been kinda dickish about their IPs so it doesn't really surprise me.


 

Then why did the OP's video get flagged and removed? That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 21, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Then why did the OP's video get flagged and removed? That doesn't make sense to me.


 
I have a pretty limited understanding, like I said.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I have a pretty limited understanding, like I said.


 

Yeah, I'll stick to uploading videos from games from other non-Nintendo companies since they aren't dickish about it


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 21, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Nintendo doesn't remove the video, they just receive all ad revenue from it. At least, that's my understanding. Nintendo has always been kinda dickish about their IPs so it doesn't really surprise me.


 
Here's how it works.

1) Initial Content ID match. If video is monetized, ad revenue goes to claimant. If not, nothing happens. (~10% of my videos are flagged)
2) Uploader disputes. In retrospect, this was a mistake due to the above. Claimant has 30 days to confirm, or ad revenue goes back to uploader. (I disputed 100%)
3) Claimant reinstates claim. Uploader is watched carefully through their windows at night. (Claim reinstated 95% of the time)
4) Uploader redisputes through a much lengthier form. Legal action is threatened against uploader. (Again, I did this 100%)
5) Claimant insists that the content is theirs. Monetized or not (mine was not), the video is taken down, and heavy restrictions are placed on the uploader. (has only happened once, even with Nintendo)

6) Uploader redisputes. Again. This is a very ballsy move, and I took it.


			
				YouTube said:
			
		

> A counter-notification is a legal notification to YouTube that the claimant has made a mistake or misidentified your content. *To prevent your content from being reinstated to YouTube, the claimant must sue you.* If you are not prepared to face the claimant in court, you should not proceed with a counter-notification. If there is any part of this process that is unclear to you, please consult with a lawyer.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> Here's how it works.
> 
> 1) Initial Content ID match. If video is monetized, ad revenue goes to claimant. If not, nothing happens. (~10% of my videos are flagged)
> 2) Uploader disputes. In retrospect, this was a mistake due to the above. Claimant has 30 days to confirm, or ad revenue goes back to uploader. (I disputed 100%)
> ...


 

Yeah, I sent a claim on one of my videos after it was matched as being Square Enix, which I don't think would be nearly as strict as Nintendo. Admittedly, I was nervous when I submitted the counterclaim that it was wrongfully flagged, but my account is fine at least for now. I gotta be careful what I upload, unfair as their policies may be. Have you heard back from them? Was the video was reinstated back to your account? As for them actually suing, I hardly think Nintendo is going to over something innocuous like a video.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 21, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Have you heard back from them? Was the video was reinstated back to your account?


As of 5 minutes ago, the video is still down, and I'm being lax on my other flagged videos.  I thought I submitted a counter-notification, but YouTube kinda makes it look like I didn't.  Starting to doubt my memory here.



the_randomizer said:


> As for them actually suing, I hardly think Nintendo is going to over something innocuous like a video.


That's exactly what I was thinking when I did the above, especially since my video had only ~250 views.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> As of 5 minutes ago, the video is still down, and I'm being lax on my other flagged videos. I thought I submitted a counter-notification, but YouTube kinda makes it look like I didn't. Starting to doubt my memory here.
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking when I did the above, especially since my video had only ~250 views.


 

My views don't get very high anymore, so I doubt they would pose any threat to their "marketing". If anything, I want to make some videos that promote the Wii U, but I see when I get home.  Nintendo wouldn't possible try and sue every single person on YouTube


----------



## osirisjem (Dec 21, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> As you can see, Nintendo has started taking down videos of Let's Plays. Not just monetized ones, but even non-monetized. Because of this takedown, I am unable to post videos longer than 15 minutes (which is just about every speedrun, my channel's main content).


 
Nintendo is run by morons.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

osirisjem said:


> Nintendo is run by morons.


 

I guess they think they know what's best, esp. those who want to promote their products, but heaven forbid. Wankers.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 21, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Based Nintendo, killing off the Let's Play cancer and preventing others from monetizing copyrighted material.


It's not copyrighted


----------



## Dork (Dec 21, 2013)

Subtle Demise said:


> It's not copyrighted


>video games
>not copyrighted

Huh?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

Subtle Demise said:


> It's not copyrighted


 

AFAIK it falls under fair use. It's just Nintendo being retarded is all. I'll avoid uploading videos from their games, just go with second or third parties. If anything, let's play videos helps me know if I want to get a certain game or not.



Dark S. said:


> >video games
> >not copyrighted
> 
> 
> Huh?


 
Care to explain how or why other companies like Sony, Square Enix or Konami allow people to post videos? Then there's Microsoft and the Xbox One's ability to record video...hmmm....


----------



## Dork (Dec 21, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Care to explain how or why other companies like Sega, Square Enix or Konami allow people to post videos?


 
I can't explain, because I don't know what goes down at Sega HQ. I'm unsure of why Nintendo would want non-monetized videos down, but they have every right to take down others who are trying to monetize their content. Let's Players who monetize their videos have no legal ground to stand on, while Nintendo does.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> I can't explain, because I don't know what goes down at Sega HQ. I'm unsure of why Nintendo would want non-monetized videos down, but they have every right to take down others who are trying to monetize their content. Let's Players who monetize their videos have no legal ground to stand on, while Nintendo does.


 

And for those who don't monetize? My videos never do.

For videos from Ubisoft, Capcom, etc http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...e-rally-behind-copyright-afflicted-youtubers/
Even Valve allows users to monetize videos if they so choose http://www.computerandvideogames.com/442476/valve-responds-to-youtube-copyright-cull/

 It's simply Nintendo being assholes.


----------



## Dork (Dec 21, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> And for those who don't monetize? My videos never do.


 
Like I said, I don't know. I unfortunately don't work at Nintendo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Like I said, I don't know. I unfortunately don't work at Nintendo.


 

Luckily, other companies are allowing people to do it, Nintendo's being stingy. I guess I could always write an email, not it'd do any good.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 22, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> >video games
> >not copyrighted
> 
> Huh?


 
Have you ever seen a Copyright symbol on a game? As people should be aware of, games are no different than movies; except, games have real interaction. And there, I've solved the whole "copyright" debacle.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 22, 2013)

Games is just another form of intellectual property. And yes, Nintendo doesn't like people uploading LP footage, whether you use it for monetizing purpose or not.

Both side share equal responsibility, YouTube for cave in too easily and Nintendo for making a big deal out of it.


----------



## ForteGospel (Dec 22, 2013)

how lets play videos dont spoil the game?

even worse if i watch a full lets play video chances are i wont even bother to play the game as i already know everything that will happen...

heck before youtube i would read walktroughs for games i didnt owned instead of getting them.

reviews are great, commentary videos with rules of old games are great (nuzlockes for example).

one of my roommates is just watching all the scenes from kingdom hearts games instead of playing them (when we actually have all of them)


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Once again, the companies are not the culprit, it's YouTube's content ID system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We should start a petition.



Spoiler


----------



## Qtis (Dec 22, 2013)

Using copyrighted content to make your own content is considered fair use regardless of copyright. Otherwise everyone making review (games, movies, music, news papers, tech, etc) would not be able to do their work. Lets Plays are in many ways included in this section as they're reviews and/or new content. If it was just the video feeds, then by all mean do take them down. If someone has added their commentary on, say, how a game mechanics works while reviewing the game with footage going on in the background and it gets taken down, it's considered censorship.


----------



## Dork (Dec 22, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Have you ever seen a Copyright symbol on a game?


Yes I have.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Using copyrighted content to make your own content is considered fair use regardless of copyright. Otherwise everyone making review (games, movies, music, news papers, tech, etc) would not be able to do their work. Lets Plays are in many ways included in this section as they're reviews and/or new content. If it was just the video feeds, then by all mean do take them down. If someone has added their commentary on, say, how a game mechanics works while reviewing the game with footage going on in the background and it gets taken down, it's considered censorship.



That is not quite the case and using a strict reading of that I could do things very clearly against copyright's letters, spirit and otherwise (a remix is not necessarily copyright free and sampling was part of a fairly important piece of US copyright case law). It can vary somewhat across the world (parody is not so much an option in the UK) but generally there are exemptions from copyright. Specifically though reviews/criticism are specifically among the things exempted, education is another and satire is usually the last of the big three exemptions, where it goes from there gets tricky. However the content exempt from review has to be the content being reviewed, this is why some of the audio samples used perhaps in a skit in a review and maybe the audio samples as captured from in game footage can get you pinged.

The idea of a let's play is a reasonably new one in copyright world, personally I am not sold on the idea of Let's play being a further exemption and taken as current readings of the law the idea of a let's play could be seen to violate copyright. Now your let's play could double as a review, some satire, some education or some combination of the lot, not every a let's play is that though.


----------



## ForteGospel (Dec 22, 2013)

on topic: www.kotaku.com/youtubes-copyright-crackdown-simple-answers-to-compli-1485999937

but as long as its "nintendo's fault", this is gbatemp...


----------



## osirisjem (Dec 22, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> on topic: www.kotaku.com/youtubes-copyright-crackdown-simple-answers-to-compli-1485999937
> but as long as its "nintendo's fault", this is gbatemp...


 

Nintendo may get unfairly blamed on this crackdown.
But they reap what they sow.

Don't you remember this summer when they started cracking down on YouTubers making Nintendo gaming videos ?

http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-05/17/lets-play-youtube-crackdown

What kind of fool would crack down on it's biggest fans (The YouTube Nintendo gamers).

Nintendo is increasingly making bad decisions.
- the Wii U gamepad (fail)
- the Wii U itself (fail)
- cracking down on nintendo gamers (fail).
- no Mario Kart 8 for Christmas 2013 (fail).

They sure are lucky the 3DS is still popular. 
After that subsides, they might just go belly up.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 22, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> on topic: www.kotaku.com/youtubes-copyright-crackdown-simple-answers-to-compli-1485999937
> 
> but as long as its "nintendo's fault", this is gbatemp...


 
Yes and the difference between Nintendo and pretty much literally everyone else, is that when people counter these claims, they're cleared up immediately. But with Nintendo, they fight back again and resume the claim.
It's pretty much only Nintendo doing that.
Sure they didn't MEAN to throw the punch, but unlike everyone else, they're following through with it anyway.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Yes and the difference between Nintendo and pretty much literally everyone else, is that when people counter these claims, they're cleared up immediately. But with Nintendo, they fight back again and resume the claim.
> It's pretty much only Nintendo doing that.
> Sure they didn't MEAN to throw the punch, but unlike everyone else, they're following through with it anyway.


 

Like I posted earlier in the thread, links to news proving that Blizzard, Ubisoft, Valve and other third parties will actually help keep your video and even allow you to monetize said videos without hassle, and yet, Nintendo is the only company who's being a stingy douche about YouTube video uploads. I like their consoles and their games, but they're acting like the grumpy decrepit man who lives at the end of the street that everyone never visits.



ForteGospel said:


> on topic: www.kotaku.com/youtubes-copyright-crackdown-simple-answers-to-compli-1485999937
> 
> 
> but as long as its "nintendo's fault", this is gbatemp...




But it is Nintendo's fault, other companies are backing up users and helping remove content ID matches, Nintendo does not help users.


----------



## ForteGospel (Dec 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Like I posted earlier in the thread, links to news proving that Blizzard, Ubisoft, Valve and other third parties will actually help keep your video and even allow you to monetize said videos without hassle, and yet, Nintendo is the only company who's being a stingy douche about YouTube video uploads. I like their consoles and their games, but they're acting like the grumpy decrepit man who lives at the end of the street that everyone never visits.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is Nintendo's fault, other companies are backing up users and helping remove content ID matches, Nintendo does not help users.


so we are blaming nintendo for youtube's fuck up because other companies are backing up users... got it...


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 23, 2013)

once again, it is nintendo fault, they are the one telling youtube/google to enforce it


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 23, 2013)

osirisjem said:


> Nintendo is increasingly making bad decisions.
> - the Wii U gamepad (fail)
> - the Wii U itself (fail)
> - cracking down on nintendo gamers (fail).
> - no Mario Kart 8 for Christmas 2013 (fail).



This is offtopic, but this is really stupid. Allow me to contribute with my own:

-Xbox One controller no touch pad. (fail)
-Xbox One itself (fail)
-Making people pay for Xbox Live (fail)
-No God of War 4, Halo 5, Uncharted 4, Last of Us 2, LittleBigPlanet3, Banjo Kazooie for Christmas (fail).


----------



## Gahars (Dec 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> -Xbox One controller no touch pad. (fail)


 

But that's good.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 23, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> so we are blaming nintendo for youtube's fuck up because other companies are backing up users... got it...


 

No. We are blaming Nintendo because they're letting YT's content ID system remove videos and not doing a damn thing about it to reinstate said videos. Other companies are allowing users to counterclaim the ID mismatch should their videos get it and doing just the opposite of Nintendo. YouTube is the one to blame when it comes down to it for their effing system, yes, but Nintendo isn't lessening the problem since they don't care enough. Valve, Ubisoft, etc however, will help the users if it happens. Stop trying to twist what I'm trying to say. Again, Nintendo isn't directly responsible, but they're like the troll who gives the person afraid to jump off the diving board a slight tap so they fall.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 23, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> so we are blaming nintendo for youtube's fuck up because other companies are backing up users... got it...


 
You're a perfect example of a blind Nintendo fanboy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 23, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> You're a perfect example of a blind Nintendo fanboy.


 

I love how he just twists/intentionally misinterprets what I say


----------



## corim123 (Dec 24, 2013)

That's what trolls do buddy


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 25, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> >video games
> >not copyrighted
> 
> Huh?


Yes, the games themselves are copyrighted, not an original creation of someone playing said game.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 26, 2013)

Subtle Demise said:


> Yes, the games themselves are copyrighted, not an original creation of someone playing said game.



Since when?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

Subtle Demise said:


> Yes, the games themselves are copyrighted, not an original creation of someone playing said game.


 

Companies have the right to allow/disallow what is shown on YouTube; Nintendo hates it, but other third parties don't mind people using said material at all. If people don't believe that, I can most assuredly provide evidence, proof that there are companies that allow let's play videos


----------



## Dork (Dec 26, 2013)

Subtle Demise said:


> not an original creation of someone playing said game.


>Let's Plays
>original content


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 26, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> >Let's Plays
> >original content


Well one's ideas of what's considered entertainment has no bearing on whether or not Nintendo or youtube should be removing videos. Also 4Chan quotes are annoying.



the_randomizer said:


> Companies have the right to allow/disallow what is shown on YouTube; Nintendo hates it, but other third parties don't mind people using said material at all. If people don't believe that, I can most assuredly provide evidence, proof that there are companies that allow let's play videos


They have a right as long as it's content they created (like Disney requesting a takedown on one of their movies). Youtube is a privately owned website and ultimately it is their responsibility to make sure nothing illegal is on the site. We should not be allowing corporations to police the internet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

Subtle Demise said:


> They have a right as long as it's content they created (like Disney requesting a takedown on one of their movies). Youtube is a privately owned website and ultimately it is their responsibility to make sure nothing illegal is on the site. We should not be allowing corporations to police the internet.


 

No, and I agree, but money can silence many a mouth, companies have powerful lawyers, luckily I haven't had a problem, but I do need to be cautious and counterclaim any bullshit content ID claim I get on allowed videos. YouTube jackholes.


----------



## hhs (Dec 26, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> That really sucks.
> I don't understand the mentality behind DOING this.
> People are playing their games and pretty much showing people reasons to BUY the game if the lets play is good.
> Sad really, and isn't this the same reason why Sakurai is opting not to put cutscenes in the new smash bros?


Because old men. It's not young programmers or game enthusiasts who are executives. It's not even marketing or Public relations. It's old men who don't understand social media, don't want to understand it, who don't really understand buzz and generating hype (I mean look at the WiiU. Tell me anyone thinks it's being marketed well) and just expect to dominate the markets by destroying anything that smells like competition and shrinking consumer options.

They're old men who are used to a model that changed around them. And because they have seniority people are afraid to be like "well... actually this sort of helps us." That's how it works here in Korea at least. Look up the Korean airlines racial blunder or the management of Asiana crash press.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 26, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Since when?


 
Since before your time. If you use the video I made recording myself playing Paper Mario, please give me credit for it; that's the courteous thing to do. Also, in hundreds of Youtube videos featuring Nintendo work, I have always seen the uploader give credit to Nintendo for inspiring the content.


----------



## Dork (Dec 26, 2013)

Subtle Demise said:


> Well one's ideas of what's considered entertainment has no bearing on whether or not Nintendo or youtube should be removing videos.


What are you talking about? I'm not telling you what should be considered entertainment, I'm telling you putting a voice over on a clip of a video game with minimal editing isn't original content.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 26, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> What are you talking about? I'm not telling you what should be considered entertainment, I'm telling you *putting a voice over on a clip of a video game with minimal editing isn't original content.*


 
IGN says otherwise.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/11/19/super-mario-3d-world-review


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Since before your time. If you use the video I made recording myself playing Paper Mario, please give me credit for it; that's the courteous thing to do. Also, in hundreds of Youtube videos featuring Nintendo work, I have always seen the uploader give credit to Nintendo for inspiring the content.



I am not sure if we are debating the same point, Subtle Demise appeared to contend that a Let's Play of a game bypassed the copyright of the game copyright owner (either by being so utterly transformative as to do so or falling into fair use somehow) and instead made an entirely new work which I hold is not the case at all, I have said my bit there before though. You seem to be discussing giving credit which is a whole other ball game. Still given my era could (it doesn't but I am just about old enough) include the likes of Mystery Science Theater which quite notably sourced public domain and cheap rights films (though the point at which the lines blurred and such things became part of its act we could probably debate endlessly) to avoid what is basically just this problem.... actually I am not sure where this is going.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 26, 2013)

nintendo is not without blame but we know who bears the most responsibility for this


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2013)

weatMod said:


> nintendo is not without blame but we know who bears the most responsibility for this


 

For who to blame, it would be those damned YouTube Nazi-- I mean moralist trolls


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 26, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I am not sure if we are debating the same point, Subtle Demise appeared to contend that a Let's Play of a game bypassed the copyright of the game copyright owner (either by being so utterly transformative as to do so or falling into fair use somehow) and instead made an entirely new work which I hold is not the case at all, I have said my bit there before though. You seem to be discussing giving credit which is a whole other ball game. Still given my era could (it doesn't but I am just about old enough) include the likes of Mystery Science Theater which quite notably sourced public domain and cheap rights films (though the point at which the lines blurred and such things became part of its act we could probably debate endlessly) to avoid what is basically just this problem.... actually I am not sure where this is going.


 
Yes, it is what you said about the Mystery Science Theater. People weren't as picky about where lines were blurred as they are now. Such a shame, too.


----------



## OldClassicGamer (Jun 22, 2014)

YouTube's automated system flagged my Wii U unboxing. I disputed claim and since Nintendo does not read emails, my video is stuck in limbo for 30 days before I can monetize it. I also know the person who disputed Super Mario World Let's Play and after 30 days he could monetize and all views from before during dispute counted.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jun 22, 2014)

Nintendo does what Nintendon't.


----------

